# skilled danish carpenters



## Danish carpenter (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi we are a little group of skilled carpenters 2-4, age 32-45 ( journeymen of carpentry) that might want to work in Australia. We have danish certificates and have been working in Norway the last years (since 2011)

We seek construction or HR companies that might need the experience of scandinavian craftmanship, present we are employed in a coastel town called Stavanger ( Norway ) 

Because the move is primary professional we want to get a job before moving abroad...

So are there any aussies that have knowledge of such things or can give any cool advice


----------

